

Apple CEO shunned conventional cancer medicine - jedwhite
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2049019/Steve-Jobs-dead-Apple-CEO-shunned-conventional-cancer-medicine.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

======
michaelpinto
Can we please stop this meme? It's speculation at best unless you were looking
at his actual medical records -- and unless you've got a time machine it isn't
going to change anything.

